

Means to an End - fallentimes
http://www.ryanholiday.net/archives/means_to_an_end.phtml

======
Jebdm
"Lots of people can talk about what they'd like to be, very few can
confidentially tell you what they're doing about it now."

This is a really, really good point. I can't think of very many people who I'd
expect to be able to answer. I can't, not really--I can tell you what I'm
studying, but I don't think studying quite counts, at least not with something
else accompanying it.

------
fallentimes
Working at 4 am on the Saturday after Christmas (and not even realizing it
until now), this quote was especially meaningful to me:

 _People who love what they do wear themselves down doing it, they even forget
to wash and eat. When they're really possessed by what they do, they'd rather
stop eating and sleeping than give up practicing their arts. - Meditations,
Marcus Aurelius_

